# New DB Espresso Machine: where to start?



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

I just upgraded from a well loved Gaggia Classic to a Vibiemme Domobar Junior DB.

The manual has the basics in, but can anyone point me in the direction of a bit more info on how to make the most of the new machine?

Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I believe various people offer training @Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Debbie

Where are you based?

I may be able to assist or point you toward someone who can.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Near Birmingham


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@garydyke1


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Debbie said:


> Near Birmingham


Drop me a PM , I would be happy to help we can make something work


----------

